# Honvéd



## silasdeane

Hi,

I'm trying to translate   _Magyar király Honvédseg_, or _Honvéd _that appears in an English Text. which was previously translated from German (from Germany, not Austria) I Know that it stands for something like Royal Hungarian Army, but my questions are:

- Is the spelling correct in Hungarian as it is?
- Why  Honvéd and not Honvédseg? Is a kind of short name? Any idea if Honvéd means any other thing?
 - Since I'm translating it to a third language (Spanish), I'd like to know if Honvéd is masculine or femenine in order to use the correct article._

Thanks in advance for any help!
_


----------



## Orreaga

Hello,

From the Wikipedia entry for "Military of Hungary":

"The term _Honvédség_ is the name of the Hungarian military since 1848 referring to its purpose  (_véd_ in _Honvéd_) of defending the country. The Hungarian Army is  called _Magyar Honvédség_. The rank equal to a Private is a _Honvéd_."

Note there are two acute accents in _Honvédség_.

There is no gender in Hungarian, you would go with the masculine because of Spanish _Ejército.

_Let's see what further light the native speakers can shed on this topic._ 
_


----------



## Abendstern

Hi,
the correct spelling would be Magyar Királyi Honvédség


----------



## n-ray

Honvéd is a compound noun: hon is 'homeland', véd is 'defender', in a bit old-fashioned Hungarian. But honvéd is a fully valid term, meaning an 'ordinary soldier in the army'. And honvédség is 'army' (-ség being a collective suffix like Eng. -hood in neighbourhood). By the way, Újpesti Honvéd is a football team of the first division in Hungary.


----------



## silasdeane

Hi all and thank you all.

The term is used in circa 1910 context so it's natural it sounds a bit old fashioned. You have been of great help, thank you very much!


----------

